# BIRTHDAY CAKE OR COOKIE FOR TYLER?



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So Tyler's first birthday is on Sunday, Valentine's Day. :heart: Anyone have any ideas of what kind of "cake" or cookie or whatever I can make for his birthday that might seem special? He isn't a huge treat guy except his Wellness Jerky and that just doesn't say birthday to me. :HistericalSmiley: The pet store near me is selling some "cookies" shaped like hearts and they said they're made of veggies. Thinking that might work but I do bake so maybe I can make something. Can't believe he'll be one! :chili: Remember when i was looking for him this time last year?


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Happy early birthday Valentine boy!! hmmm...I'm sure he'll love anything you make for him!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I say BOTH


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

OK Tyler, this is how it is you should be getting one of each, one for your birthday, :chili: and one because you are your mommy's Sweet little Valentine :heart:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

happy 1st birthday sweet tyler :wub: :wub: :wub: tell your mommy you want both the cake and cookie for your bday!! let's celebrate your bday soon arty:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm sure someone here has a recipe for baking your own...but that heart shaped cookie at the store sounds cute too!
It's Tyler's BD, Valentine's Day and Chinese New Year- all rolled into one! wow!! That's a lot of celebrations for Tyler!!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OK I say both too!!! If someone asked me if I wanted Cake or Cookies I would just say "YES".


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh goodness! Tyler and my Emma are both Valentine's Day Birthday babies!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

We are having B&E's yorkie friend over on Vday...this is our 2nd year having a birthday party for her on this most romantic day of the year. We decorate with pink and hearts and I just picked up a Princess Cookie and a small cookie cake for the 3 fluffs. DH, me and Nico's parents will have our own lil grownups Vday party too. 

No advice on what to get Tyler except maybe a little of everything  It's his birthday afterall! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy Valentine's Day Birthday Emma :wub: :wub: I can't think of a better day for their birthdays. :heart: Sounds like you have lovely plans. I think we're driving down from Vermont during the day so we'll probably do a special dinner for Tyler, DH and I that night. 

So I'm wondering if anyone has any recipe for cake :confused1: -- a little cake -- maybe cupcake size - Haha! Otherwise what do you do with extra birthday cupcakes, cake?? Freeze them as special treats? I really don't know. I do think I'll get the heart cookie for sure. This is all uncharted territory for me. I've been so careful about what I feed him that I'm a little afraid of these fun foods and that they'll be okay for him. Am I nuts?


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww what a big boy!  how cute having his birthday on valentines day :wub: i think he needs both lol a cake for the birthday and the cookie as a valentines gift! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Aww...Happy Birthday Tyler!!! :wub: Why not make a cake for his birthday so he can blow out the candle and make a wish and a bunch of birthday cookies that he can munch on for the rest of the birthday month! :biggrin: 

BTW, I just started a b-day sweater for Raine in deep red. You and Tyler are my inspiration. :biggrin:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 8 2010, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883216


> Aww...Happy Birthday Tyler!!! :wub: Why not make a cake for his birthday so he can blow out the candle and make a wish and a bunch of birthday cookies that he can munch on for the rest of the birthday month! :biggrin:
> 
> BTW, I just started a b-day sweater for Raine in deep red. You and Tyler are my inspiration. :biggrin:[/B]


i saw the sweater sue made for tyler in person and it's gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=47424&hl=

Hey Sue, here's a thread with some great recipes!! Happy Birthday, Tyler!! You are a cutie pie!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 8 2010, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883216


> Aww...Happy Birthday Tyler!!! :wub: Why not make a cake for his birthday so he can blow out the candle and make a wish and a bunch of birthday cookies that he can munch on for the rest of the birthday month! :biggrin:
> 
> BTW, I just started a b-day sweater for Raine in deep red. You and Tyler are my inspiration. :biggrin:[/B]


And then I'll just take him up the corner to Weight Watchers :HistericalSmiley: 
Yea, about the sweater. That's terrific. So glad we inspired you. I'm working on Tyler's second one -- a black one. And I sent away to Lion Brand for two patterns for really cute sweaters ($3.95 each) and they came already. I think they're on their site -- SoHo Cables and Catskill Ridge. Good luck and you have to post pix!!! Oh one important thing. Since our fluffs wear halters you have to probably make a buttonhole for the loop to come through from the halter. I didn't do that for the first one so that will be an indoor sweater.
Thanks for the wishes!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks all for the birthday wishes and the suggestion of "Let them eat cake *AND* cookies." :w00t: Marie Antoinette would be proud. :yahoo: Sophia, thanks for the recipe. I finally broke down and went googling for some yesterday and think that was one I saw. I hope everyone has a wonderful Valentine's Day :heart:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

When Micky had his "gotcha day", which also happens to be my birthday, I made him beef/carrot cookies. They were really easy to make. 

1 jar of beef baby food
1 jar of carrot baby food
1/2 cup of wheat germ
1 Tbs. of nonfat dry milk

Mix it all together in the shape of cookies or mini-cupcakes and bake at 350* for 15 minutes. They were pretty soft cooked at this time. If you let them stay in for longer, they would probably firm up to be crispy. Since I knew exactly what they were, I even ate a few! Not too bad...  

Oh, and please wish Tyler a happy birthday. He's such a cutie! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Feb 9 2010, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883446


> When Micky had his "gotcha day", which also happens to be my birthday, I made him beef/carrot cookies. They were really easy to make.
> 
> 1 jar of beef baby food
> 1 jar of carrot baby food
> ...


Thanks Becky. Boy that sounds easy! Happy Valentine's Day to you. :heart:


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Mason's 1st birthday is Saturday, so I consider him a Valentine baby, too. I'm going to take him to the pet store for a new present. Like you, I can't believe he will be a year old. We just love him.


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

Happy Early Birthday!


----------

